# Anyone here who can instruct me in how to use ATAPWD?



## TechnicalFreak (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi..

I need to disable the "Lock" on my harddrive. The only possible way is using a tool called ATAPWD.

I don't know how to use it, nor do I know how to find whatever the password is for my Seagate HDD..


Could someone who perhaps knows how to use this program instruct me (perhaps via PM) on how to use it?



Thankful for any replies given.


----------



## spud107 (Mar 16, 2008)

i used it a while ago to make an xbox hd usable, 
need to boot it from a floppy
erase prepare then erase unit i think,
but i dont know the password for seagate, only wd's,
find a guide on how to format an xbox hd, it should explain its usage


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Mar 17, 2008)

spud107 said:


> i used it a while ago to make an xbox hd usable,
> need to boot it from a floppy
> erase prepare then erase unit i think,
> but i dont know the password for seagate, only wd's,
> find a guide on how to format an xbox hd, it should explain its usage



Thanks for the reply. I just found out its the Master password... and its set to high.
I need something (not linux) to view the password....


----------



## spud107 (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.seagateunlock.com/


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 17, 2008)

Where/what did you obtain this hdd from?


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Mar 17, 2008)

I have had it for the last 5 years or so now. I bought it new at Mycom Data.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Mar 17, 2008)

Bah I need Firmware for 3.06... Nothing seems to work


----------

